# Plants "close" at night



## bludmonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

have a few plants in a tank i setup quite recently. A few days ago I increased the lighting from one 40W fluorescent tube to two, as well as starting up the Co2 injection. Tonight i noticed that my dwarf Hygrophila, as well as what i THINK may be ludwigia and another bushy stemmy plant, all have closed up after i turned off the lights (the lights in the room were on for a little while now and again)

Im just wondering if anybody knows why this is? i dont think i have seen it before, its almost the same as how a flower closes up at night, the leaves kinda close together at the top of the plants.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

They're simply done photosynthesizing for the day. It's quite normal and fascinating to watch.


----------



## bludmonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, i didnt think id ever seen any of my plants doing it before, maybe i just didnt pay enough attention.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Those plants are nyctinastic.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I've seen it with my sunset hygro. Actually that starts to close prior to me turning off the light. Like its telling me, okay night time!


----------

